
How to focus amongst all the noise - mashhoodr
https://medium.com/@mashhoodr/how-to-focus-amongst-all-the-noise-47d75f8dae44#.dpyt3qkva
======
mashhoodr
Focus is a thing hard to come by in our offices these days. We are constantly
badgered by people and apps, and this is my take on how we can control a bit
of the app part and a bit of the people part. This is essentially a movement
towards creating a culture where you can get to focus on the important stuff
for a greater time period.

This was partly inspired by Jason Fried's talk on TED
([http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work#t-760426))
and his amazing book "Remote: Office not required".

